# Guess I may be visiting here more often



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoke with Eric there today (he is a nice guy) and am quickly zeroing in on a pair of the PB13ulytra' s with the eq.

trying to decide now on the wrinkled black to match my emo spkers or the rosewood......:dontknow:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. I have a PB10 in the "wrinkled" black, and actually like it better than some of the nicer wood veneers and gloss black subs I have had in the past. Maybe the fact that I have front projection and want to cut down on reflections plays into it, but I think the standard black from SVS is top notch.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I haven't seen the rosewood in real life, but it does look nice in the pics. However their black texturing is just awesome. I'm presuming the stuff they use on the PB subs is the same as they use on the MTS speakers (you can ask them to be sure). If so, man does it look good. As I said in my review, I wish they'd have let me get the whole speaker in it, no accent panels, it looks that good. Completely seamless, does a good job resisting fingerprints/smudges, gives a nice diffuse reflection that isn't annoying, just great.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Sycraft, 

The rosewood looks amazing, so smooth and I particularly like the smooth edges.


----------

